# Cyberpunk 2077 - Deconstruction



## akenmodtw (Jan 30, 2021)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
INTEL I9-10900KAORUS Z490 XTREMEAORUS GeForce RTX 3080 MASTERAORUS RGB Memory 3200MHz 8GX4GIGABYTE NVMe SSD 1TBAORUS P850W 80+ GOLD ModularCOOLER MASTER MASTERFAN SF120MCOOLER MASTER ATX 24 Pin 90° Adapter Standard GLALPHACOOLEiszapfen Laser Fitting With 4pin MolexZADAK CAPACITIVE TOUCH SWITCH3M TWIN AXIAL PCIe CABLE SHBitspower Premium Summit M Mystic Black Metal EditionBitspower D5 Vario MotorBitspower Leviathan XF 120 4xG1/4" RadiatorBitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 50 V2Bitspower Touchaqua In-Line FilterBitspower Touchaqua Digit Thermal SensorBitspower Touchaqua Digital RGB Multi Function ControllerBitspower Touchaqua PWM FAN Multi Function HUBBitspower Fittings

*Mods:*
CUSTOM RESERVOIRCUSTOM CABLECUSTOM CASE

#CMWS20FinalsProject Cyberpunk 2077 - DeconstructionThe theme for this mod is inspired by the Mantis Blades in the Cyberpunk 2077 to create the elements of the mod.I want to express the concept of &#8216;Deconstruction&#8217;. I want to show the Mantis Blades being at the repair station.All hardware of my mod is placed on the on the repair station to mimic the repair parts.The overall style will appear as what it should be in the game.This time the materials used are 3D printing combined with metal CNC and did a lot of research to find many of the parts,including military aviation connectors, vacuum fluorescent (VFD) display, EL luminous light bar, etc.Spray paint and deteriorated surface treatment are key elements of this modification!I am happy with the mod. It took a combination of very complex skills to complete.Thank you everyone who supports this project, I'll give my best, as always. Enjoy!


----------



## KarymidoN (Feb 2, 2021)

Amazing WORK.
10/10 I've had 100+ Hours in the game and it feels like this build was taken from the game. 
I loved it


----------



## Jean R built (Feb 5, 2021)

AK I gave you a 10, because I can't understand how anyone would give you a 2/10, I know you put a lot of work on it respect.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 5, 2021)

Looks a bit oily, needs a wash. /s


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 7, 2021)

Jean R built said:


> AK I gave you a 10, because I can't understand how anyone would give you a 2/10, I know you put a lot of work on it respect.


Somebody who wasn't a fan of the game probably thought AK made Cyberpunk 2077. Easy mistake that lots of gamers make these days


----------



## akenmodtw (Feb 7, 2021)

KarymidoN said:


> Amazing WORK.
> 10/10 I've had 100+ Hours in the game and it feels like this build was taken from the game.
> I loved it


I'm glad you can like it!



Jean R built said:


> AK I gave you a 10, because I can't understand how anyone would give you a 2/10, I know you put a lot of work on it respect.


Thank you buddy, your project is epic!
don't worry that this is just a platform for sharing works, I don't care too much!
I only focus on each work!



Caring1 said:


> Looks a bit oily, needs a wash. /s


Lol!



robot zombie said:


> Somebody who wasn't a fan of the game probably thought AK made Cyberpunk 2077. Easy mistake that lots of gamers make these days


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 7, 2021)

akenmodtw said:


> don't worry that this is just a platform for sharing works, I don't care too much!
> I only focus on each work!


And I'm assuming that's why you're able to pack so many amazing details into your work!


----------



## akenmodtw (Feb 7, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> And I'm assuming that's why you're able to pack so many amazing details into your work!


Thank you bro, glad you liked it.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Mar 25, 2021)

Amazing attention to detail. I don't own the game but this work makes me want to try the game! Wow.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Apr 21, 2021)

Jean R built said:


> AK I gave you a 10, because I can't understand how anyone would give you a 2/10, I know you put a lot of work on it respect.



heck idk, could be that the rating's discription has something to do with it, "really ugly", which it is, but by design....hell idk


----------



## JediRockstar68 (Apr 26, 2021)

Absolutely LOVE this build and WHO gave it a 2/10 but you are entitled to your opinion, I could see how much went into this and the final result is Mind-Blowing 10/10


----------



## OceansHigh (Aug 24, 2021)

I dont know a hell of alot about the mod, nor about making mods.I give kudos though to all the modders who can make ground breaking mods, and some change games, completely, for the better.

There must be modders who can turn Cyberpunk into an adult game. More violence, sex and nudity are needed.The toned down approach currently in game needs an upgrade.If the gifted working on mods for Skyrim V could do it, surely Cyberpunk 2077 can be transformed, I don't know?

The game will be adequately patched in months to come but Night City will be worth returning to, on completion, only once the game has been transformed.

To those who can bring about such changes, clearly an increase in donations will follow.


----------

